

In favour of a single-forum forum - mise
http://www.eteanga.ie/in-favour-of-one-page-forum/

======
frou_dh
I think going overboard with forum subcategories when setting up is part
mimicry, part wishful thinking about member numbers, and part the overly
taxonomical mindset of the classic webmaster.

It definitely happens a lot with these vBulletin/phpBB type sites, though I
wouldn't define overboard as >1

------
finnomenon
A pretty active single-forum forum I was once part of decided to divide it up
into several topics. The immediate result was a major decrease in threads and
posts.

